# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 34)



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2017)

What different things have you learned from working with different woods?
*


*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course anyone with numbers in their online name too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2017)

That there are a lot of different woods -all with their own personalities. all, finish, machine, sand Etc. differently...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2017)

This is a pretty broad spectrum question. I guess some answers would be that some woods are prone to burning when routing or sawing on the table saw, some are prone to splitting if not pre drilled when driving screws, some are oily and need to be wiped with acetone before gluing, some are porous and need to be filled before applying a finish, some woods do not take stain evenly and need to be sealed and then sanded back before staining. When milling some woods tend to check and crack more than others...........

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 20, 2017)

Wash your hands after handling rosewoods before using the bathroom.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wash your hands after handling rosewoods before using the bathroom.


I never knew that one, yikes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah, and some stank too (wood that is),

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kweinert (Aug 20, 2017)

I found that something that I was told was Chocolate Heart causes me respiratory issue. And some woods are better for color than others.

Basically that they're pretty much all different and all beautiful in their own way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I found that something that I was told was Chocolate Heart causes me respiratory issue. And some woods are better for color than others.
> 
> Basically that they're pretty much all different and all beautiful in their own way.



Never heard of that one. Dang it, another wood I need to track down!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

